

What I want from a programming language - bootload
http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/python/2007/01/18/why-i-stopped-coding.html

======
cstejerean
I'm sorry but using databases in Python is not incredibly difficult. Take a
look at SQLAlchemy (I've never looked at Storm).

